# Stuffing horns



## phoenix rising (May 23, 2020)

I'm looking for stuffing horns for an optima 12 ltr stuffer.  Was looking at the idea of 4 or 5 horns. 

Also looking for a bag stuffing horn for a #32 grinder.  2"-3" in diameter would work. 

Anyone on the forum make them, or any good places to get them?


----------



## thirdeye (May 23, 2020)

I'd start with The Sausage Maker, or Butcher Packer.  If they don't carry something that will work, send them an e-mail and ask who might.


----------



## phoenix rising (May 26, 2020)

Updated the name of the stuffer as I didn't put the right one.  The base of the tubes are 1 7/8".  I was looking for tubes that were kind of like the smokehouse chef.  They're called 'The Best'.


----------



## thirdeye (May 26, 2020)

For smaller grinders and stuffers I thought the standard base was 1-9/16.  Just curious if you are measuring an actual tube or taking a measurement of the inside diameter of the nut?


----------



## phoenix rising (May 26, 2020)

I'm measuring the widest point of the flare of the actual tube.


----------



## thirdeye (May 26, 2020)

I just checked the tubes on my 5# stuffer and the flare is 1-1/2+, the threaded receiving area of the nut is 1-9/16.  So maybe tubes for your stuffer are a custom size?  Is that manufacturer out of business?  And is there enough material around the hole for the tube that you could use a tube with a 1-9/16 flange dimension?


----------



## phoenix rising (May 26, 2020)

It might be a custom size.  The retaining nut at the smallest point is 1.6", and it's 2.1" at the threads.  On the stuffer's meat holder (not sure what it's called) there's a bit of a recess for the stuffer tube to go into. 

Here's a pic of the thing.  It's a very heavy mostly cast iron jobby.  The gear box case and the base are cast iron.






	

		
			
		

		
	
2020-05-26_07-47-24 by wolverine00089, on Flickr


----------



## thirdeye (May 26, 2020)

That is a serious stuffer.  I have friends with restored Enterprise stuffers and they still use them.


----------



## phoenix rising (May 26, 2020)

Well, if it comes down to it, I'll get the ones that are larger, and chuck them up in the lathe, and cut them down to the correct diameter.  

I thought there was either a board member who was a supplier, or a maker.  Was hoping to find this member.


----------

